# A step by step guide to posting photos!!!!!!!!!



## nova564t

I went and got this from a sticky and added the other instuctions so its all in the same place!!



How to resize and post pictures 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


(1) Click mannage attachments

(2) Click browse

(3) Locate your picture and right click it

(4) Stroll down to open with then click on paint

(5) Up at the top you will see something that says Image click on that

(6) Stroll down and click Stretch/Skew

(7) Change the numbers in the boxes from 100 to 25 then click ok

(8) Close the screen down by clicking the red x in the top right corner. Once this is done you click yes to save picture. 

(9) Double click on the photo 

(10) When your finisned adding pics, upload photos.



You can also go back and edit old posts to show photos 
__________________


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

:ciao:



:giggle:




:bong:




:stoned:









Dont click you lazy stoners:rofl: 

View attachment DSCF9075.JPG


----------



## slowmo77

* Oh you guys have made my day. * i'm gonna stay on it and keep this thread in the top of the new posts. we need everyone to read it..


----------



## ozzydiodude

Think Hick has more work to do. It make a sticky time again


----------



## slowmo77

get to work Hick. lol jk but for real get to work


----------



## nova564t

Yeah, sticky!!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

:bump:  back on top *slowmo*:ciao:   I think *Hicks *playN hookie


----------



## nova564t

:yeahthat: :bump:


----------



## nova564t

Another thing that may be worth posting: The spell check in your toolbar works on this site now, before you had to download it from the server.


----------



## ozzydiodude

:bump:


----------



## nova564t

:hubba: :bump: :farm:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

nova564t said:
			
		

> Another thing that may be worth posting: The spell check in your toolbar works on this site now, before you had to download it from the server.


 
is that why my spelling is corrected...lol...


Happy Smokeing everyone

:bong:


----------



## ozzydiodude

:bump: for SM


----------



## nova564t

The browse boxes are the ones that open your picture files, b4 you double click on the photo you want to download, put the cursuer over it and it will tell you the size of the photo, if its bigger than 1200x1200 you have to resize it. Are you able to get this far? If so go from step 3 to reduce the size. I think this is where your having the problem, your trying to upload photos that are too big.


----------



## SmokinMom

The resizing is a pain for me too...but I bet I'm going at it the hard way..

Do you have windows?  If so, go to your photo gallery, then click on the picture..on the far right you'll see 'open' with a down arrow.  Click on 'paint'.  Then when the window with the pic pops up, click on 'image'.  Then you'll see an option to resize.  That's where it gets tricky for me..I don't know how far I need to shrink it..lol.  Then click 'file' and 'save as' and give the pic a new name.

Surely there has to be an easier way...but that's what I do...then take headache meds after..


----------



## nova564t

Right click scroll down to open with scroll down to paint, that will open the photo in full size, go to the top of the page and click on image scroll down to stretch/skew and click that then a box will open with 2 numbers that say 100% change those #s so that the photo will be smaller, 25% is a good number that will make it small enough. Now when you X out of that screen it will ask you if you want to save changes click on yes then try to upload that photo, give it a shot and get back to me!!!


----------



## nova564t

Smokinmom said:
			
		

> The resizing is a pain for me too...but I bet I'm going at it the hard way..
> 
> Do you have windows? If so, go to your photo gallery, then click on the picture..on the far right you'll see 'open' with a down arrow. Click on 'paint'. Then when the window with the pic pops up, click on 'image'. Then you'll see an option to resize. That's where it gets tricky for me..I don't know how far I need to shrink it..lol. Then click 'file' and 'save as' and give the pic a new name.
> 
> Surely there has to be an easier way...but that's what I do...then take headache meds after..


25% usually does it. but if you notice the size b4 you get to paint you can do the math to get it under 1200x1200


----------



## slowmo77

bump


----------



## Jericho

When you click on the manage attachments there is a list of different format types for your pictures, the sizes need to be within those limits set there or the site wont accept it. 

Most programs when you resize will let you do it in pixels as well like paint on windows 7. I find reducing them to about 500 width allows 2 pics side by side in the forum on most peoples computers (depends what size screen they have)

Hope this helps.


----------



## SensiStarFan

Honestly, it was way easier for me to just change the picture size default setting on my camera instead of having to resize every photo in a program.  Most digital cameras have the option now.  Typical setting are 1600x1200, 1024x768, 640x480, and "postcard".  The 640x480 setting works perfectly for me.  Not having to resize every photo you take makes it so much easier.  
  I would take my camera and take some pictures with a few different size settings and then see which sizes upload without being over-limit.  Then use that size as the default for taking pictures.  
...Of course if you do not have this option with your camera I apologize for wasting your time.


----------



## nova564t

SensiStarFan said:
			
		

> Honestly, it was way easier for me to just change the picture size default setting on my camera instead of having to resize every photo in a program. Most digital cameras have the option now. Typical setting are 1600x1200, 1024x768, 640x480, and "postcard". The 640x480 setting works perfectly for me. Not having to resize every photo you take makes it so much easier.
> I would take my camera and take some pictures with a few different size settings and then see which sizes upload without being over-limit. Then use that size as the default for taking pictures.
> ...Of course if you do not have this option with your camera I apologize for wasting your time.


Very good idea!! I think I can do that on my camera too. Thanks.


----------



## SensiStarFan

nova564t said:
			
		

> Very good idea!! I think I can do that on my camera too. Thanks.


 
No problem it's why we are all here  , if I could take a picture of the setting I use on my digital camera I would but that would require some sort of time traveling device or another camera...and I don't have either.

-SSF-

EDIT:  OH!  Or an intricate arrangement of mirrors....but no...I am too lazy for that.


----------



## nova564t

:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Gone2pot!

:bump:   :bump:   :48:


----------



## Kenjifujima

bump


----------



## Hick

.. it's already a "sticky" folks..:rofl:.. a _bump_ won't bring it to the top of the forum....'cause it's already stickied there!!


----------



## Calikush420

Can you upload pics straight from a phone ? Or do you have to go on a computer?


----------



## tastyness

It seems that some people have uploaded from phones.  HOWEVER... you want to make sure that geotagging is OFF before doing so.
Also it seems that some of the new cameras will have geotagging as well- so this is no longer simply a phone issue.


----------



## Hick

Calikush420 said:
			
		

> Can you upload pics straight from a phone ? Or do you have to go on a computer?



http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=61896


----------



## KoDak

i cant upload frm Macbook and resize!


----------



## Batman

Hello to everyone!


----------



## allenmatos11

8 weeks in and so far I'm pretty happy. Any advice or comments appreciated 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J120AZ using Tapatalk


----------



## johnlevy

Well i also have a marijuana tree in my back yard  and i have clicked some of the pic on this cristmas . actually i have decorated it on xmas and here is the pics. 

View attachment f575929e765206a4ed8fd1c31a14889a--xmas-trees-weed.jpg


View attachment 105656889 (1).jpg


----------



## jonesman51

I use Irfanview64 to resize photos. Just hit Ctrl-R to Resize. Pick a percentage to reduce it to or change one pixel value and the other changes in relation to it.


----------



## GrnMtnGrowr

The first step you listed, " Click on manage attachments" I can't find anything that says Manage attachments ?? What ever happened to using photo hosting sites, but not there are any good free ones now??


----------



## hollowpoint

Bottom of the post box...upload a file....this will allow you to upload images from your device.


----------



## GrnMtnGrowr

hollowpoint said:


> Bottom of the post box...upload a file....this will allow you to upload images from your device.


 I see, thank you! I haven't used one of these forums in years and some things have changed since the days of the old Devil's Harvest forum.


----------

